# Passenger Seat Weight Sensor too Sensitive



## PBS (Dec 30, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan Airbag/Seat Belt issue..*

Hi all.. As title suggests, not sure if any of you having similar issues as well. Got my Tiguan 2018 on Oct 9th 2017. Had to send it back to dealership on Oct 27th when both my airbag error sign and passenger seat belt sign came on. Service didnt even know how to fix it (we Canadians just got the car) so they replaced entire sensor unit/mat to get it working again. 2 months later to today, lights went on again and Service can only book me in on Jan 10th. Basically I will have to drive around for two weeks with error airbags. Frustrating


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

PBS said:


> Hi all.. As title suggests, not sure if any of you having similar issues as well. Got my Tiguan 2018 on Oct 9th 2017. Had to send it back to dealership on Oct 27th when both my airbag error sign and passenger seat belt sign came on. Service didnt even know how to fix it (we Canadians just got the car) so they replaced entire sensor unit/mat to get it working again. 2 months later to today, lights went on again and Service can only book me in on Jan 10th. Basically I will have to drive around for two weeks with error airbags. Frustrating


Just had this happen to me today on my way home from work and to Dinner.  odo just hit 2200 miles. Did they replace your module again? 

I'm going to schedule an appointment tomorrow, wish me luck....


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, are you guys putting your cell phone on the passenger seat? However VW senses a presence in the passenger seat does seem to be pretty sensitive to things other than just a passenger's weight. A cell phone or tablet placed in the wrong place on the seat can fool the car into believing that the passenger seat is occupied. This usually only happens when the device is plugged in and charging. When I am using Android Auto (phone plugged into the car), my airbag light and warning sometimes come on if I place the phone in the middle of the passenger seat.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you guys putting your cell phone on the passenger seat? However VW senses a presence in the passenger seat does seem to be pretty sensitive to things other than just a passenger's weight. A cell phone or tablet placed in the wrong place on the seat can fool the car into believing that the passenger seat is occupied. This usually only happens when the device is plugged in and charging. When I am using Android Auto (phone plugged into the car), my airbag light and warning sometimes come on if I place the phone in the middle of the passenger seat.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Hey Don,

Thanks for the tip, yeah I have experienced the occupant sensor before, when I had my laptop on the seat. 
However yesterday and today were different. Here is a timeline of events of whats been happening. 

1st occurrence:
Just leaving my office, nothing on the seat. Once I got to the first stop sign I get the "Error:Airbag" and amber airbag warning light came on in the dash with a single chime, then shut off about 500ft down the road.

2nd occurrence:
Last night I had my wife with me in the passenger seat and on the way to dinner no issues, however leaving dinner The "Error:Airbag" and amber airbag warning light would turn on with a chime and after a few miles shut off repeating every 3 minutes. 
Also Airbag light above the hazard button would flash on and off.

3rd occurrence:
On my way to work, alone nothing in the passenger seat. As soon as I start the car "Error:Airbag" and amber airbag warning light comes on and now the passenger occupant sensor thinks someone is in the passenger seat. So I plug the passenger seat belt in to stop the chime. 

I'm a hobby mechanic but I'm in IT by trade, so my amateur opinion is whatever is happening seems to be getting worse. I've scheduled with my dealer for tomorrow morning to see what they have to say. 
I really like this car and all the tech features its a computer nerds dream .

Best,
Jack


----------



## Castansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
Anyone else run into this issue lately, or had this resolved?
Just happened to me yesterday and they are replacing the module.


----------



## bk3318 (Jul 6, 2016)

*False seat belt warning light and sound*

Hi everyone,

On my 18, I am getting false seat belt not in use warning lights and sounds. Has this happened to anyone? Would an issue like this cause bags not to deploy on impact?

Hate to say this but this car has its electronic gremlins and not to mention a bunch of recalls.


----------



## gladdjo214 (May 13, 2013)

I've had it do that when I have anything on my passenger seat for the most part. Seems to be extra sensitive. Also had it happen on my MK7 GTI as well. Ended up turning off the audible alarm with my OBDELEVEN

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you happen to have a phone or tablet sitting on the passenger seat charging? This is a known issue with the seat occupied sensors in VW passenger seats. VW even has a TSB about it, but all it says is basically "don't do that". If the passenger seat is actually empty, it's time to see your dealer to test out that nice warranty.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## bk3318 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys, that makes sense!! I will keep stuff off the seat when im driving alone


----------



## AlphaLima (May 22, 2019)

*Yup, dealing with something similar*

Hi, y'all. I'm brand new to the Vortex, because I bought a beautiful 2019 Tiguan SE w/ 4Motion in Silk Blue with a black interior, just yesterday! I'd been driving Subarus and Toyotas for decades, but decided to try VW because of its excellent warranty.
As I was driving home from the dealership, the front passenger seat belt warning light in the instrument bin came on, along with its periodic chime. The amber passenger-side airbag deactivation light (in the middle of the dash) came on, too, as if it thinks a rear-facing baby seat is there. The only way I could find to stop the chiming was to fasten the passenger seat belt.
Mind you, this is a Tiguan with only 25 miles on it! And I had test driven that very unit, only a couple days before, with no problems.
I of course called the dealership, immediately. The guy I dealt with let out a muted sigh when I told him what was happening, then we scheduled a service appointment.
It's otherwise a lovely car, but I have to admit this is rather disconcerting.


----------



## Tooleman694 (Oct 19, 2019)

Has anyone else had an issue on here with the sensor in the passenger being overly sensitive? This morning I had a 20oz Diet Pepsi and it wanted me to buckle it up, extremely annoying drive in this morning.

I know this will drive my wife nuts because I know she will put her purse on the seat.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tooleman694 said:


> Has anyone else had an issue on here with the sensor in the passenger being overly sensitive? This morning I had a 20oz Diet Pepsi and it wanted me to buckle it up, extremely annoying drive in this morning.
> 
> I know this will drive my wife nuts because I know she will put her purse on the seat.


Honestly I’ve had this with other vehicles, my former Highlander and Equinox would do this all the time. Maybe it’s tied to manufacturer of the sensor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csprog (Nov 2, 2018)

Besides weight, having a charging cable that is actively charging will also activate the sensor.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You folks actually see this as a "problem"? Really?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Tooleman694 said:


> Has anyone else had an issue on here with the sensor in the passenger being overly sensitive? This morning I had a 20oz Diet Pepsi and it wanted me to buckle it up, extremely annoying drive in this morning.
> 
> I know this will drive my wife nuts because I know she will put her purse on the seat.


I dunno - would be a shame to lose that Pepsi in an accident if unbuckled.

In any event, my wife claims a purse has also triggered it.


----------

